# Cockatiels--velociraptor



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

I'm reading that cockatiels are the decedents of the velociraptor. 
Makes so much sense on attitude feature structure and the wining as a baby. 
I'm still researching. Amazing info though!!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Well can be. Alotta debates. I kinda belive it. But don't feel I have the right of an opinion till I do a bit of research


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Totally different species lol...where did you read that???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Birds and reptiles (which is what dinosaurs were) have a lot of similarities. I call baby tiels raptors when they first hatch but I'm not sure if they're that closely related.


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Both velociraptors and birds arrive from the gene ARE. Or somewhere near there. Which acually placed the velociaraptors more into the bird area. Rather than lizard lol. 
Both velociraptors and birds have feathers. There more but stuff not proven. I won't post that. It sounds a lil far fetched anyways. There's a few searchs I'm still reading but 
Not enough yet. I'm Leaning it toward closly related. But not evolved form. 
Idk. Interesting search. Day off. This is what I do. Research my birds with my birds lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i would believe it. there were 2 groups of dinosaurs. warm blooded and cold blooded. cold blooded died off, the others evolved to mammals and birds. so over all its not that far fetched to me


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Yay it really caught my attention. Crazy


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am one of those who believes that all birds (Aves) are evolved from a reptile origin. The similarities are too many for coincidence!
Unfortunately there are a lot of bird lovers who will refuse to see the possible link and want their birds as just birds - not a descendent of reptiles. 
I'm very scientifically minded and love reading about all these links =]


----------



## ctaylor60 (Mar 28, 2011)

So does that mean if I get 3 tiels, two will distract me while the other one blitz attacks and eats me? Humm... Maybe I'll just stick to one.

Seriously, it makes since to me that birds are decended from dinosaurs. Look at them as hatchlings. THey look like a dinosaur. Behaviors are similar. Its seems logical to me. INteresting anyway


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think they'll eat you....maybe ambush you for scritches though!!!


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Haven't there been a few fossils of dinosaurs with feathers found?


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Haha I like that. Ohh no. Not scritches lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Arnella is the descendent of a dragon sometimes... if she could breathe fire at me she would, she growls like one!


----------



## Conurekidd (May 16, 2011)

Flick said:


> Haven't there been a few fossils of dinosaurs with feathers found?


Yes there has. Not feathers because feathers can't fossilize but yes. Feather print and down was recorded on most dino fossils. T Rex had a crest as well as most others. Also some had bone on the tip of the snout. Aka beak. 
Arm structures as well. Short arms with bluntly large feet. Alotta similarities. Alot! 

Oh yea. Often died in pairs. And laid eggs.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its very interesting and very thought provoking.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So T Rex really looked like a humongo cockatiel? Cuter than they would like us to believe huh?


----------



## crinklepot (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep birds are descended from the saurischian dinosaurs  (I study zoology)


----------

